# SPHL Hockey Knoville Ice Bears  **7 pix**



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 16, 2008)

Okay guys and gals....I've been telling you I was going to do this, so here is my first game shot using my media pass to the Knoxville Ice Bears vs. the Columbus Cottonmouths. The Ice Bears came from 3 goals behind to win 5 to 4 in the final minute and a half.

I know there are some cloudy spots due to the beat up glass, and a lot of noise as I was shooting at ISO 1600......It was fun, and the fact that I play hockey, didn't seem to lend much advantage to me either...oh well...

Please leave your comments.....

1. This one is my wife's favorite of the bunch I showed here.....25 Matt Pierce F







2. 16 Mike Craigen C 





3. 22 Brennon Francon F 4 Kevin Harris D





4. 21 Ryan Rutz LW





5. 21 Ryan Rutz LW





6. 3 Jason Shultz D 9 Phil Cherneski F





7. 15 Will Barlow D 4 Kevin Harris D





I was shooting shutter priority at 1/200, ISO 1600 using my Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6......Please let me know what you think..........

There are two or three games back to back where I plan to rent a Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8


*** edit *** some of these look pretty bad as compared to how they look on my computer


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 18, 2008)

please post and tell me what I need to do to make these better next time........


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, I went to hockey rink the other day and that hard place to shoot since the glass is so beat up.  Lighting is bad but actually better than I expected, lol.  I had one shot that is posted in this thread, give me some tips!!
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112369

As for these shots, I like 3 the best, did you pan that shot? It have a sense of motion to it which I like.   I also like number four, it's nice player profile shot.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm almost positive I was panning on that shot, I was on most where I was following a player and just shooting repeated shots with AF-C....


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 23, 2008)

bumpage......

Looking for feedback please......going to shoot two games this week and would like to know what I need to do to improve.........


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Feb 29, 2008)

I like number 3 the best. Good job


----------



## Montec (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like that 70-200 2.8 you are dreaming about would have helped you here, the photos seem a bit dull to me, maybe the D80 at 1600 ISO is just too much for this camera.


----------

